# SSHFS Hang Issues



## GoNeFast_01 (Oct 10, 2022)

I came to an issue by using sshfs that I have not encountered before....

Essentially I use sshfs in multiple servers (YES issue occurs in more than 3+ blade servers) to avoid having to install .iso when setting up vm... Seems that I forgot to umount at the end of the setup in multiple of the servers, fast-forward 3 weeks later I come set up a different VM and find that accessing the sshfs directory hangs the shell.

Essentially any basic command gets stuck (ls, ls -lac, du, umount, etc...) in the sshfs mounted repo/directory.

This seems to be a known issue as multiple people experience it in StackOverflow and there are even tickets Github_Bug (with other OS).

I tried 
	
	



```
kill, kill -9 PID
```
 BUT 
	
	



```
ps -aux
```
 shows the process still (ls,umount, du, etc) since I had to close/kill PID of the shell. The only quick workaround without much reading will be to restart servers (no problem after that).

My question is anyone has any experience with sshfs hanging bug in FreeBSD? How did you kill the PID? How did you umount hang sshfs? Anyone knows some debug steps to be able to look at this issue further (trace, etc)?


```
FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE-p2 GENERIC amd64
```


----------



## CyberCr33p (Oct 10, 2022)

Does `umount -f` work?


----------



## GoNeFast_01 (Oct 13, 2022)

CyberCr33p said:


> Does `umount -f` work?


Yes it hangs no matter what.... Like I said even something simple like 
	
	



```
ls
```
 hangs it.


----------

